# Online Fish order question



## hartebreak (Jan 9, 2019)

Tomorrow I will be receiving via Fed Ex my first ever order of online fish. I know the box will probably contain some directions on acclimating the fish. I just want to hear opinions and tips on acclimating these fish. Do I do the standard float, double water 3 times over the course of an hour or...??????


----------



## nodima (Oct 3, 2002)

Great article in the library here on this: https://www.cichlid-forum.com/articles/ ... chlids.php

The pertinent part for you is to not add your water to the bags. Details in the article...


----------



## Sub-Mariner (Dec 7, 2011)

Just float and dump and obviously don't dump your shipping water in your tank.

Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## ken31cay (Oct 9, 2018)

For shipped fish It's important not to open bags until you're ready to put fish into tank as the water will turn toxic quickly as it mixes with new air. I simply float (unopened bags) in tank to acclimate, then dump into a net - water goes into a bucket, put fish into tank.

With fish bought from local pet store you can open or leave bags unopened while they acclimate, since there's little waste build up in the bags in that short a time.


----------



## FishKeeperInVT (Feb 4, 2019)

Watch joey's video - very easy to understand explanation of what happens in shipping of fish


----------



## Ichthys (Apr 21, 2016)

The time required for mixing is always an unknown until you know the difference in parameters between tank and bag.


----------



## hartebreak (Jan 9, 2019)

Thanks guys. Fish came in today. 7 in total. I floated them for about 20 minutes and then opened the bags, dumped the fish into a net placed over a bucket and then put fish into the tank. 6 of the 7 immediately started swimming with the existing fish. 1 fish however (Blue Dolphin) sank to the bottom and started to lean over. I reached into the tank and the fish bolted at the speed of light right into the side of the tank and knocked itself unconscious. I placed the fish into an isolation tank and slowly it started to come around. Its now been placed into the main tank and seems to be doing well. No I havent used a quarantine tank as all these fish have been purchased and added in the last 2 weeks. Now that my stocking is complete, Im going to medicate the entire tank and basically quarantine the group together. Probably not the greatest plan, but its what Im doing.


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

I would not medicate the tank and I float for 15 and net the fish into the tank.


----------

